# Let's Talk - Please Read



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

We got a lot of drama going on right now and I'm hoping we can come together and move past it. 

What's the goal of this site? The goal of PlumbingZone.com is to create a positive community where pros can come together to share knowledge, encourage each other, and have a little fun at the same time. 
Lately it seems there have been a lot of people attacking each other and posting content way outside of what's allowed in our Posting Rules and that needs to stop.

Without everyone pointing fingers at everyone else and accusing each other of doing something wrong let's just start over. When you get a moment PLEASE read through our Posting Rules. Once you're done please abide by these rules while posting in the *forums*, sending *private messages*, or using the *chatroom*. If you read through the posting rules I think you'll see that they are pretty reasonable. Mostly respecting other members, not spamming the site, and keeping content family friendly.

If you are abiding by the rules and see someone else who isn't please report the issue to us so we can take a look and take action. Notice I said if you are abiding by the rules? I say that because time and time again I see people report posts but when I look through the full thread I see the person who reported the issue breaking rules themselves. It's hard for us to take action when that takes place and then people accuse us of not being fair. To prevent this please do not respond to a person who breaks the posting rules but just report it instead and we will do what needs to be done.

Finally, because of the amount of complaints I've gotten over the past week about users sending harassing notes via Private Message to each other and members using the chatroom as a way to get around the posting rules we've made two changes today.

*Private Messages:* Today I upgraded to a newer version of the software that runs this site. The main reason I did this is so members could report any harassing private messages they receive. If you receive a private message that breaks our posting rules please press the







button in the upper right hand corner of the message and it will alert the moderators of the issue. 

*Chat:* I hate to do this but the reports I've gotten over the past few days have forced my hand a bit. About 15 mins ago I turned on chat transcripts which record the conversations that take place in the chatroom and save them as a text file. To be honest I really have no interest in looking at what you're discussing and doubt I'll look at them unless someone alerts me of a problem but I think having some way of confirming someone's complaint is needed at this point. Once again, this is not about spying but about keeping this place a positive place for it's members. Please just keep in mind that the posting rules are the same in all areas of the site. Anyways, I wanted to alert you of this change so it doesn't catch anyone off guard.

I really want this place to be a great resource for the industry and I think the only way it's going to be is if we stay positive and respect each other. Hopefully we can all come together and make that happen.

Thanks.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

i know im new 2 da site & i understand protocall!!! but i thin they call dat' thickin da hide'!!!!!!* luv u man!!!!*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bigdawginc said:


> i know im new 2 da site & i understand protocall!!! but i thin they call dat' thickin da hide'!!!!!!* luv u man!!!!*


You're going to be interesting to have around....:laughing: Post like there's no tomorrow....


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW! What did I miss? Damit, always too late for drama

The only reason I joined this site was to read about all the girls pulling each other's hair and scratching each other's eyes out.:thumbup:

Oh wait a minute that was the girl's pre-teen brawl site sorry.:whistling2:

Go ahead about plumbing issues.:whistling2:


----------



## plumbtired (Oct 10, 2010)

I,am tired . Let,s getter done . Life too short for bickerin .


----------



## ameliasimpson1 (Dec 23, 2010)

*That's nice but lenthy*

Hey thats nice talk. But Lengthy for all.If you are able to say in little bit then everyone can read that particular topic.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

:laughing::bangin:


ameliasimpson1 said:


> Hey thats nice talk. But Lengthy for all.If you are able to say in little bit then everyone can read that particular topic.


----------



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

*We are on the same side*

That's the pits We are All on the same side Here and need to be pulling together not against each other 

OK OK I'll get off my soap box now :blink:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree what do plumbers need to do to create work . simple.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Have I missed something or are all of you missing what has been right in front of you? Look at the market you are not targeting. Grab it and go with it.


----------



## Drownem (Jul 23, 2011)

We should focus our insulting comments where they belong..... over paid wire pullers!...:jester:..P.S. whats got 2 thumbs and likes bj's :thumbup: this guy.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Drownem said:


> We should focus our insulting comments where they belong..... over paid wire pullers!...:jester:..P.S. whats got 2 thumbs and likes bj's :thumbup: this guy.


Please post an intro here...



http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Drownem said:


> We should focus our insulting comments where they belong..... over paid wire pullers!...:jester:..P.S. whats got 2 thumbs and likes bj's :thumbup: this guy.


 Wow.

A N00b who's already mastered the nuances of the forums forum-centric emoticons.

What are the odds?


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*maybe?*

i know i will never get into a debate over flat rate vs t&m although i have an opinion on them both. lol. i came here to hear stories of the plumbing trade and to pick up some advice on plumbing more effiently etc.lol like how do you plumb without bending over.lol


----------

